# Nouvelle mighty mouse



## Pharmacos (26 Juillet 2006)

Mais c'est bien une nouvelle souris ?   
Elle est jolie.

Mais elle est quand meme un poil cher......


----------



## naas (26 Juillet 2006)

vi c'est normal, il y a une pomme dessus 

ce qui m'interesse c'est un comparatif avec les logitech avant d'acheter


----------



## Pharmacos (26 Juillet 2006)

C'est vrai mais elle a un avantage, il n'y a pas de base donc on a juste a trimbaler la souris


----------



## WebOliver (26 Juillet 2006)

J'ai une souris Apple Bluetooth normale... l&#224;, j'h&#233;site &#224; changer.


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Juillet 2006)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> J'ai une souris Apple Bluetooth normale... là, j'hésite à changer.




Pfffft quel manque de civisme ... Mauvais Macuser !


----------



## naas (26 Juillet 2006)

En fait le probl&#232;me c'est que les autres souris sont peut &#234;tre meilleures, mais elles sont... moches   
L&#224; ou cela me chagrine, c'est le cot&#233; piles rechargeables, apr&#232;s une journ&#233;e &#224; bosser sur autocad, les piles ..... je les sens mal :sick:


----------



## takamaka (26 Juillet 2006)

Ben, je suis vraiment content de la Radtech BT-600. Je ne la trouve pas moche :rose:
et elle dispose d'une bonne autonomie. Voil&#224; 11 jours que je m'en sers et je ne l'ai toujours pas recharg&#233;. Pourvu que ca dure!


----------



## jphg (27 Juillet 2006)

Pharmacos a dit:
			
		

> Mais elle est quand meme un poil cher.....



ouais*et elle serait pas un poil lourde aussi ? (déjà que la Bt normale)


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (28 Juillet 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Pfffft quel manque de civisme ... Mauvais Macuser !



C'est vrai &#231;a. Si nous les Macusers n'achetons pas les nouvelles souris de la Pomme, qui le fera ?


----------



## Dramis (28 Juillet 2006)

naas a dit:
			
		

> Là ou cela me chagrine, c'est le coté piles rechargeables, après une journée à bosser sur autocad, les piles ..... je les sens mal :sick:


 
Rien t'empèche d'avoir 2 set de pile rechargeable et un chargeur de pile....  Entre une pile à la ipod que tu ne peux pas remplacer et 2 piles AA, je préfère la seconde option.


----------



## takamaka (28 Juillet 2006)

Dramis a dit:
			
		

> Rien t'empèche d'avoir 2 set de pile rechargeable et un chargeur de pile....  Entre une pile à la ipod que tu ne peux pas remplacer et 2 piles AA, je préfère la seconde option.


C'est pas faux


----------



## Lepeer (28 Juillet 2006)

Hé bien, j'ai reçu la mienne et je l'aime déjà!

Le poids n'est pas frappant, après jumelage, elle fonctionne basiquement sous BootCamp (clic gauche et droit, et scroll vertical), elle fonctionne identiquement sans rien faire sous Parallels.

Le laser est bluffant: enfin une souris qui fonctionne parfaitement sur mon bureau en verre dépoli!


----------



## naas (28 Juillet 2006)

Dramis a dit:
			
		

> Rien t'emp&#232;che d'avoir 2 set de pile rechargeable et un chargeur de pile....  Entre une pile &#224; la ipod que tu ne peux pas remplacer et 2 piles AA, je pr&#233;f&#232;re la seconde option.


Effectivement rien ne m'emp&#234;che, mais les avantages du sans fil compar&#233; &#224; la gestion des piles...et puis une souris je la met &#224; charger &#224; la fin de la journ&#233;e de boulot et hop c'est repartit pour le lendemain 


			
				takamaka a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas faux&#8230;



merci :love:


----------



## naas (28 Juillet 2006)

Lepeer a dit:
			
		

> Hé bien, j'ai reçu la mienne et je l'aime déjà!
> 
> Le poids n'est pas frappant, après jumelage, elle fonctionne basiquement sous BootCamp (clic gauche et droit, et scroll vertical), elle fonctionne identiquement sans rien faire sous Parallels.
> 
> Le laser est bluffant: enfin une souris qui fonctionne parfaitement sur mon bureau en verre dépoli!


Qu'est ce que tu avais comme souris avant ?


----------



## Lepeer (28 Juillet 2006)

Une Logitech sans fil, une Apple mono-bouton et une Mighty filaire.


----------



## takamaka (28 Juillet 2006)

Lepeer a dit:
			
		

> H&#233; bien, j'ai re&#231;u la mienne et je l'aime d&#233;j&#224;!


F&#233;licitations !


			
				Lepeer a dit:
			
		

> Le laser est bluffant: enfin une souris qui fonctionne parfaitement sur mon bureau en verre d&#233;poli!


C'est moche les bureaux en verre d&#233;poli&#8230;


----------



## jphg (28 Juillet 2006)

takamaka a dit:
			
		

> C'est moche les bureau en verre dépoli


ouais et je crois que c'est pas très Feng Sui non plus (à confirmer). lol


----------



## Lepeer (28 Juillet 2006)

Mais bon, heureusement, c'est moi qui bosse dessus et pas toi, comme ça tout le monde est content!


----------



## takamaka (28 Juillet 2006)

Lepeer a dit:
			
		

> Mais bon, heureusement, c'est moi qui bosse dessus et pas toi, comme ça tout le monde est content!


----------



## Lepeer (28 Juillet 2006)

Seul truc, ce serait chouette d'avoir une Mighty finition alu...
Ça irait mieux avec mon MBP et mon bureau en verre dépoli et alu...


----------



## takamaka (28 Juillet 2006)

naas a dit:
			
		

> Qu'est ce que tu avais comme souris avant ?


Merci de me poser la question : une Mighty Mouse imprécise qui perdait la boule !


----------



## naas (28 Juillet 2006)

le monsieur a dit qu'il n'avait pas de sensation de poids, bon impec mais par rapport &#224; quoi ?
d'ou ma question d'ailleurs


----------



## takamaka (28 Juillet 2006)

naas a dit:
			
		

> le monsieur a dit qu'il n'avait pas de sensation de poids, bon impec mais par rapport à quoi ?
> d'ou ma question d'ailleurs


vi vi ! Je vois qu'on me snobe :hein: ?!


----------



## naas (28 Juillet 2006)

un ninja ne se snobe pas, il est craint   



> Vous devriez donner des points de r&#233;putation &#224; d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau &#224; takamaka.


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Juillet 2006)

Bon, si on se recentrait un peu sur le sujet, l&#224; !


----------



## naas (28 Juillet 2006)

Ce qui m'interesse c'est de savoir si le poid des piles se sent compar&#233; &#224; un mighty mouse filaire, est ce une impr&#233;ssion de lourdeur ou bien de solidit&#233; ou rien ?


----------



## takamaka (28 Juillet 2006)

On peut aussi fusionner ou fermer. Mais bon moi ce que j'en dis&#8230; 

edit: Vu la question de naas, je vous laisse le thread. Apr&#232;s tout, je dois me contenter d'une BT-600, moi, alors&#8230;


----------



## Anonyme (28 Juillet 2006)

ce que j'aime chez apple, c'est leur d&#233;lai de livraison: soit disant 10/15 jours.... Command&#233;e hier, mail d'embarquement aujourd'hui... Avec un peu de chance je l'aurai lundi


----------



## nico60 (28 Juillet 2006)

J'ai re&#231;u ma mighty mouse Bluetooth aujourd'hui! et je peux dire bravo &#224; Apple: command&#233; et 2jours apr&#232;s arriv&#233;e

J'avais une mighty usb avant et peut vous dire que la diff&#233;rence de poids ne se ressent presque pas, encore moins en ne mettant qu'une seule pile &#224; l'int&#233;rieur!

Ces pile sont en lithium, se qui les rend 3 &#224; 4 fois plus l&#233;g&#232;res que les alkalines normales...(et s&#251;rement 3-4 fois plus ch&#232;res aussi!)

Bref, la pr&#233;cision est excellente, m&#234;me sur une surface lisse blanche.


----------



## takamaka (28 Juillet 2006)

C'est d&#233;j&#224; un bon d&#233;but. Tu peux &#233;galement laisser ton avis ici&#8230;


----------



## takamaka (28 Juillet 2006)

bouhbouh a dit:
			
		

> commandée hier, mail d'embarquement aujourd'hui... Avec un peu de chance je l'aurai lundi


C'est tout le mal que l'on te souhaite


----------



## Laurent_h (28 Juillet 2006)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> J'ai une souris Apple Bluetooth normale... là, j'hésite à changer.



+1
Je crois que je vais attendre septembre et ma visite à l'AppleStore de NY   ; ça fait 30% de réduc ça


----------



## WebOliver (28 Juillet 2006)

Laurent_h a dit:
			
		

> +1
> Je crois que je vais attendre septembre et ma visite &#224; l'AppleStore de NY   ; &#231;a fait 30% de r&#233;duc &#231;a



Je l'ai prise finalement.  Ma souris Bluetooth avait une pi&#232;ce ab&#238;m&#233;e, puis j'ai peu d'espace sur mon petit bureau.  La roulette fera son effet. 

Et en Suisse, c'est moins cher aussi.


----------



## takamaka (28 Juillet 2006)

Laurent_h a dit:
			
		

> +1
> Je crois que je vais attendre septembre et ma visite à l'AppleStore de NY   ; ça fait 30% de réduc ça


Tu me ne rapporterais pas un Nike Sport Kit pour l'iPod des fois ? Vive le MP !


----------



## pampelune (28 Juillet 2006)

Lepeer a dit:
			
		

> Le laser est bluffant: enfin une souris qui fonctionne parfaitement sur mon bureau en verre dépoli!



C'est bien du verre dépoli ? 
C'est comment exactement la surface ? le dépoli est bien dessus ? ou dessous ?

Car sur mon bureau, c'est poli dessus et dépoli dessous, et en voyant arriver la logitech V450 laser, je me suis dit, chouette ça devrait marcher sur le verre.

Hé bien non, que dalle ça marchait pas, je l'ai rendue.

Donc l'Apple marcherait, elle ?


----------



## Laurent_h (28 Juillet 2006)

takamaka a dit:
			
		

> Tu me ne rapporterais pas un Nike Sport Kit pour l'iPod des fois ? Vive le MP !



C'est même pas en pré-commande ce truc :mouais: :mouais:


----------



## takamaka (28 Juillet 2006)

C'est déjà dispo aux States


----------



## Laurent_h (29 Juillet 2006)

takamaka a dit:
			
		

> C'est déjà dispo aux States



Et t'as déjà la paire de chaussures spéciales qui va avec ??


----------



## takamaka (29 Juillet 2006)

Laurent_h a dit:
			
		

> Et t'as déjà la paire de chaussures spéciales qui va avec ??


En fait, c'est pas utile, il suffit de bidouiller. On en parle ici


----------



## carmelo42 (30 Juillet 2006)

Ca y est, j'ai command&#233; le MM BT 

R&#233;cpetion pr&#233;vue par Apple le .... 14 ao&#251;t ........


----------



## CharlesV (4 Août 2006)

Bonjour,

Tous ces arguments m'ont définitivement convaincu et j'ai passé commande de 2 pièces ce matin sur l'Apple Store. Sur la confirmation par mail, j'ai juste eu la surprise de constater que le délai de livraison probable était fixé au... 22 Août prochain !!!! 

Apparemment, les chaînes de production ont du mal à suivre  

Je prends donc mon mal en patience et vous donnerai des nouvelles aussitôt que j'en ai.

Bonne journée.


----------



## carmelo42 (4 Août 2006)

CharlesV a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour,
> 
> Tous ces arguments m'ont d&#233;finitivement convaincu et j'ai pass&#233; commande de 2 pi&#232;ces ce matin sur l'Apple Store. Sur la confirmation par mail, j'ai juste eu la surprise de constater que le d&#233;lai de livraison probable &#233;tait fix&#233; au... 22 Ao&#251;t prochain !!!!
> 
> ...


T'inqui&#232;tes !!

La mienne &#233;tait pr&#233;vue pr le 15 aout ... je l'ai eu hier (4 jours apr&#232;s avoir command&#233

D'ailleurs, j'ai fait un mini topo:
http://carmelo.violon.free.fr/files/5aa347c412038c68beba3f934980960c-2.html

Pour comparer &#224; ma MX1000, et ben ... je pr&#233;f&#233;re la MMBT !

En tout cas, je ne constate pas de latence due au BT, comme sur l'ancienne souris BT d'Apple

Que du bon pour moi


----------



## Anonyme (4 Août 2006)

Je l'ai command&#233;e hier soir!
J'ai fait le virement ce matin.
me r&#233;jouis de voir si j'en serai aussi content que de mon ibook.


----------



## Mang74 (4 Août 2006)

Bonjour &#224; tous,
J'ai re&#231;u la mienne en 2 jours &#233;galement.
Tr&#232;s satisfait, mais... le clique droit se perd au bout d'un temps. Je suis oblig&#233; d'&#233;teindre la souris et de la rallumer et &#231;a refonctionne, pour un temps seulement...
D'autres auraient-ils constat&#233; ce probl&#232;me ?


----------



## r e m y (4 Août 2006)

Petite question au passage... 
Apple indique MacOS X 10.4.7 mini, mais quelqu'un a-t-il essay&#233; cette mighty bluetooth sur MacOS X 10.3.9?

N'est-elle pas reconnnue du tout? Ou est-ce simplement qu'on ne peut pas modifier la configuration des boutons?
Dans ce dernier cas, est-ce que USBOverdrive par exemple, permet d'acc&#233;der &#224; cette configuration?


----------



## Delphine1973 (4 Août 2006)

Pas de problème de clic droit chez moi.

Par contre j'ai une question que j'ai posée sur un autre fil mais qui semble perdu:

Sous la souris on voit bien une diode verte qui s'allume si on retourne la souris. Or lorsque je ferme l'écran du MBP la diode s'éteint. Est-ce que ça veut dire que la souris est en veille et qu'elle ne consomme plus les piles ou faut-il vraiment fermer le clapet pour cela ?


----------



## Pharmacos (4 Août 2006)

Et bien a mon avis la connexion BT est coupée donc la diode s'éteind.

Mais je pense que la souris recherche toujours une base BT à laquelle se connecter donc mieux vaut fermer le clapet pour les économies d'énergie...   

Mais attendons la réponse d'un spécialiste


----------



## filalakena (7 Août 2006)

une question b&#234;te mais vu le prix de la bestiole, le clavier souris sans fil de logitech n'est-il pas plus int&#233;ressant (si on est droitier)?


----------



## WebOliver (8 Août 2006)

Quelqu'un a-t-il noté cela: parfois, avec plusieurs applications ouvertes, le passage d'une application à l'autre est problématique. Le fait de cliquer sur la fenêtre de l'application qu'on désire utiliser ne l'amène pas forcément en premier plan, tout en étant malgré tout active.


----------



## Anonyme (8 Août 2006)

ma commande vient de passer en attente d'expédition... mais la livraison est prévue pour le 24!!!!       
Je vais pleurer


----------



## carmelo42 (8 Août 2006)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Quelqu'un a-t-il noté cela: parfois, avec plusieurs applications ouvertes, le passage d'une application à l'autre est problématique. Le fait de cliquer sur la fenêtre de l'application qu'on désire utiliser ne l'amène pas forcément en premier plan, tout en étant malgré tout active.


 
Non, je n'ai pas ce souci. Ca fait pareil avec une autre souris ?


----------



## WebOliver (8 Août 2006)

carmelo42 a dit:
			
		

> Non, je n'ai pas ce souci. Ca fait pareil avec une autre souris ?



Avant j'avais la souris Bluetooth d'Apple, et donc non, ça ne faisait pas pareil. Espérons qu'une mise à jour du pilote règle cela rapidement.


----------



## carmelo42 (8 Août 2006)

je note aucun souci avec cette nouvelle souris.

Après 1 semaine d'utilisation, en comptant 5h/jour, voir plus, et avec une seule pile dans le mulot, la jauge d'énergie est encore à fond, avec toutes ses barres vertes !!!

Je suis agréablement surpris côté autonomie !!


----------



## Anonyme (9 Août 2006)

Chic!!!
Ma souris est arrivée à liège ce matin.... et elle est partie pour la livraison à 9h44.
et comme j'ahbite à 10km de liege... elle devrait pas trop tarder.


----------



## Anonyme (9 Août 2006)

Je l'ai!!!


----------



## Pharmacos (9 Août 2006)

Premières impressions ????


----------



## r e m y (9 Août 2006)

Tomy(c'est bien trouvé) a dit:
			
		

> Je l'ai!!!


 
6h pour faire 10 km... pour une souris, même Mighty, c'est plutôt pas mal!
Fais lui un test antidopage tout de suite!


----------



## Pharmacos (9 Août 2006)

r e m y a dit:
			
		

> 6h pour faire 10 km... pour une souris, même Mighty, c'est plutôt pas mal!
> Fais lui un test antidopage tout de suite!


 
    MDR


----------



## Max London (9 Août 2006)

Encore un truc qu'ils pourraient offrir en standard avec le Mac Pro


----------



## Anonyme (9 Août 2006)

Premières impressions:

-Le packaging est nickel comme toujours. tout est bien protégé.
-Le jumelage se fait sans problème de même que l'instalation du driver ou la configuration de la souris.
-Pour ce qui est de l'utilisation... je n'avais pas la filaire... Je ne suis pas encore tout à fait abituer à l'ergonomie fort plate de cette souris. Mais rien de bien dérangeant. Niveau précision... c'est correct sans être fantastique. la boulette (génération nan nan) est bien pratique. Les boutons latéraux autant le dire... ne servent à rien tant il est inconfortable de les utiliser... Je prefères utiliser les coins actif pour exposé. Clique gauche, clique droit s'effectuent sans difficultés.
-Je pense que pour les pros... cette souris n'est pas du tout adéquate. 
Je l'utilise sans tapis de souris sur ma table en bois la ou mon ancienne souris (bas de gamme mais logitech) ne fonctionnait qu'à sa mode!
Pour l'autonomie.... je vous dirait quoi  quand il y aura lieu... 
Bref, pour l'instant, elle me convient tout à fait. 
Je ne m'attendait pas à une souris tip-top... Ce n'est pas ce que je recherchais non plus!
je voulais juste une souris bluetooth, qui soit facilement transportable (pas de socle) et qui se marie bien avec mon ibook.


Pour ce qui est de la livraison. je m'attendait quand même à l'avoir dans la matinée. Je ne l'ai eue que vers 15h00. Je n'osais pas aller faire caca.... de peur que le livreur n'arrive... Résultat... je suis constipé maintenant. Pensez-vous que je puisse faire passer l'achat d'immodium instant sur le compte de l'assurance de TNT???

Bon ok j'arrete!
@+


----------



## Anonyme (9 Août 2006)

Concerenant le test antidopage... juste un peu EPO d&#233;couvert mais elle est asthmatique comme tout les gds sportifs


----------



## Max London (9 Août 2006)

Tu nous retapes ça ici?


----------



## r e m y (9 Août 2006)

Bon et d'ici quelques semaines, dis-nous, en plus des infos sur l'autonomie, si comme ses grandes soeurs filaires, elle a tendance &#224; perdre la boule!


----------



## Anonyme (9 Août 2006)

Ok Max
Ok Remy


----------



## Pharmacos (9 Août 2006)

Tomy(c'est bien trouvé) a dit:
			
		

> Premières impressions:
> 
> -Le packaging est nickel comme toujours. tout est bien protégé.
> -Le jumelage se fait sans problème de même que l'instalation du driver ou la configuration de la souris.
> ...


 

Il faut voir dans la réglementation pharmaceutique mais en france ca ne passe pas !
Dommage   

Bravo pour ton achat


----------



## La mouette (9 Août 2006)

Je la reçoit entre demain et vendredi...bien que le premier mail me disait livraison pour le 21 août ...enfin je vais pas me plaindre :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (9 Août 2006)

je viens de r&#233;aliser un test &#224; l'instant....
Un petite partie de Halo en multijoueurs.
Pour ceux qui, comme moi, aiment jouer une heure ou deux de tmps en tmps.... C'est tout &#224; fait acceptable et je n'ai pas du tout &#233;t&#233; d&#233;rang&#233;. Je n'ai essay&#233; que 5 minutes mais bon...
Un hardcore gamer n'aurait d&#233;j&#224; pas achet&#233; cette souris donc....


----------



## filalakena (9 Août 2006)

Pour ce qui est de la livraison. je m'attendait quand même à l'avoir dans la matinée. Je ne l'ai eue que vers 15h00. Je n'osais pas aller faire caca.... de peur que le livreur n'arrive... Résultat... je suis constipé maintenant. Pensez-vous que je puisse faire passer l'achat d'immodium instant sur le compte de l'assurance de TNT???

Bon ok j'arrete!
@+[/quote]


ne prend pas d'imodium sinon tu seras encore plus constipé mais de l'huile de parafine.
comme ça on te suivra à la trace même en bloue touffe.

bon moi j'ai la mighty "fille de l'air" et parfois c'est casse pied ce fil surtout vu le branchement sur le haut du clavier apple.
J'attends donc vos impressions car la petite molette multi direction de la mighty reste le point fort de ce mulot


----------



## La mouette (10 Août 2006)

Voilà je l'ai reçu cette coquine sans fil :love: 

La conception de cette Mouse, et différente au niveau de sa base de frottement sur le tapi.
En effet celle de la souri " normale" sans fil, est presque plate , alors que la Mighty Bt est arrondie, donc moins de frottement et une impression de légèrté que l'on pourrait prendre pour du flottement. En comparaison la Mighty avec fil semble rugueuse ( bien que l'arrondi soit presque identique) ...
Perso. je la trouve très réussie, et j'en suis satisfait, bien qu'un peu cher.


----------



## Anonyme (10 Août 2006)

r e m y a dit:
			
		

> Bon et d'ici quelques semaines, dis-nous, en plus des infos sur l'autonomie, si comme ses grandes soeurs filaires, elle a tendance à perdre la boule!


 
jamais eu de problèmes avec la filaire. 

Par contre, en changeant de la filaire à la sans fil, j'ai découvert qu'on pouvait déjà parmétrer la filaire pour faire le clic droit.

Sinon je suis ravi de cette Mighty BT


----------



## Anonyme (10 Août 2006)

tu savais pas ca??!!
C'&#233;tait l'inter&#234;t principal de la MM


----------



## Anonyme (10 Août 2006)

Tomy(c'est bien trouvé) a dit:
			
		

> tu savais pas ca??!!
> C'était l'interêt principal de la MM


 
15 ans de PC, 2 mois de Mac, et j'ai tellement peu de temps pour m'y consacrer que j'en découvre un peu plus chaque jour...

on ne se moque pas....


----------



## macminicoresolo (13 Août 2006)

Bonjour j'aimerais m'acheter une mighty et j'hesite entre les deux et j'ai des questions
La Bt a toujours le micro haut parleur de la normale?
La boule s'encrasse-t-elle toujours sur la Bt?
La bt est-elle plus confortable?
Le capteur laser est-il vraiment indispensable?

Merci d'avance


----------



## WebOliver (13 Août 2006)

macminicoresolo a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour j'aimerais m'acheter une mighty et j'hesite entre les deux et j'ai des questions
> La Bt a toujours le micro haut parleur de la normale?
> La boule s'encrasse-t-elle toujours sur la Bt?
> La bt est-elle plus confortable?
> ...



Tiens pour le micro, je ne sais pas, je n'ai pas l'impression à vrai dire... :hein: Pour l'encrassement, il faudra voir à l'usage: bien trop tôt pour l'affirmer. Plus confortable? Paraît-il d'après ceux qui utilisaient la Mighty Mouse filaire. Indispensable le capteur laser? La souris est plus précise, mais après tout dépend de ce que l'on fait avec... pour naviguer sur Internet ça apporte peu de confort supplémentaire.


----------



## La mouette (13 Août 2006)

En ce qui me concerne, il n'y a pas photo.

La MM sans fil est bien meilleur... Sans h&#233;siter la BT est le bon choix .


----------



## macminicoresolo (13 Août 2006)

ok merci pour vos réponses donc va pour la bluetooth


----------



## chounim (13 Août 2006)

macminicoresolo a dit:
			
		

> La Bt a toujours le micro haut parleur de la normale?
> La boule s'encrasse-t-elle toujours sur la Bt?



C'est quoi cette histoire? y'a un micro dans ma souris? Mais alors...Apple nous espionne?huhu
J'suis pas au courant...


----------



## WebOliver (21 Août 2006)

Tiens je m'aper&#231;ois d'un truc apr&#232;s quelques jours avec la Mighty Mouse: je n'utilise pas le clic droit. Autant au boulot sur Windows, j'ai pris rapidement le r&#233;flexe, autant ici je m'aper&#231;ois que le clic droit sur Mac est superflu.

Simple habitude, ou meilleure conception de l'OS qui ne n&#233;cessite pas de faire appel au clic droit?


----------



## r e m y (21 Août 2006)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Tiens je m'aperçois d'un truc après quelques jours avec la Mighty Mouse: je n'utilise pas le clic droit. Autant au boulot sur Windows, j'ai pris rapidement le réflexe, autant ici je m'aperçois que le clic droit sur Mac est superflu.
> 
> Simple habitude, ou meilleure conception de l'OS qui ne nécessite pas de faire appel au clic droit?


 
20 ans de souris mono-bouton... forcément on prend des habitudes!

Je suppose que tu fais tout de même quelques CTRL-Clic, ou alors tu as installé l'excellent FinderPop pour déclencher l'ouverture des menus contextuels par un clic maintenu?


----------



## WebOliver (21 Août 2006)

r e m y a dit:
			
		

> Je suppose que tu fais tout de m&#234;me quelques CTRL-Clic, ou alors tu as install&#233; l'excellent FinderPop pour d&#233;clencher l'ouverture des menus contextuels par un clic maintenu?



J'ai toujours tr&#232;s peu utilis&#233; les menus contextuels. Et non, je n'ai pas FinderPop.

Je me demande si je vais pas activer le bouton droit de la MightyMouse comme simple clic, tant parfois je clic trop &#224; droite du bouton gauche. Cela me d&#233;range plus qu'autre chose.


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (21 Août 2006)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> J'ai toujours très peu utilisé les menus contextuels


Pour Tiger, je suis tout à fait d'accord, par contre, pour ce qui est des programmes comme Fireworks ou Flash, là ça devient vite indispensable je trouve...

Pour ceux qui ont déjà pu utiliser leur mighty mouse sans fil de manière intensive, qu'en est-il de l'autonomie? Je n'arrive pas à trouver d'infos concrètes à ce sujet et c'est pourtant un des points majeurs (avec la précision) qui favorisera ou non l'acquisition de ce nouveau mulot...


----------



## La mouette (21 Août 2006)

dcz_ a dit:
			
		

> Pour Tiger, je suis tout à fait d'accord, par contre, pour ce qui est des programmes comme Fireworks ou Flash, là ça devient vite indispensable je trouve...



Franchement depuis que j'utilise la sans fil le click droit et mon ami  



			
				dcz_ a dit:
			
		

> Pour ceux qui ont déjà pu utiliser leur mighty mouse sans fil de manière intensive, qu'en est-il de l'autonomie? Je n'arrive pas à trouver d'infos concrètes à ce sujet et c'est pourtant un des points majeurs (avec la précision) qui favorisera ou non l'acquisition de ce nouveau mulot...



Je l'ai depuis 10.08 et bien la barre d'état du niveau de batterie n'a pas bougé... et je l'utilise de 7h du matin jusqu'à ...22h:rateau: le soir, sans arrêt ... ( oui je passe trop de temps devant l'ordi... :mouais: )


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (22 Août 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Franchement depuis que j'utilise la sans fil le click droit et mon ami


Ouaip, moi depuis que j'ai la Mighty c'est pareil 





			
				La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Je l'ai depuis 10.08 et bien la barre d'état du niveau de batterie n'a pas bougé... et je l'utilise de 7h du matin jusqu'à ...22h:rateau: le soir, sans arrêt ... ( oui je passe trop de temps devant l'ordi... :mouais: )


Voilà une bonne nouvelle!  Si ça se confirme, j'achète!


----------



## r e m y (23 Août 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Franchement depuis que j'utilise la sans fil le click droit et mon ami
> 
> 
> 
> Je l'ai depuis 10.08 et bien la barre d'état du niveau de batterie n'a pas bougé... et je l'utilise de 7h du matin jusqu'à ...22h:rateau: le soir, sans arrêt ... ( oui je passe trop de temps devant l'ordi... :mouais: )


 
11 jours d'utilisation, ce n'est pas encore probant... car avec ma "déjà vieille" souris Apple Bluetooth monobouton, l'indicateur de charge n'évolue pas durant les 15 premiers jours, puis ça descend d'un seul coup et en une seule journée je passe de 4 barres vertes, à 3 barres oranges, puis au message d'écran signalant batteries faibles, puis à la perte de connexion (avec des batteries rechargeables, je ne suis jamais à 5 barres, à al différences des piles, car la tension délivrée même à pleine charge est inférieur à 1,5 V)

Cela dit, dès que tu auras épuisé tes piles, l'info m'intéresse pour voir si l'autonomie de cette nouvelle souris bluetooth s'est améliorée par rapport à la mienne (on a une utilisation aussi intensive, me semble-t-il et avec ma bluetooth, avec 2 piles j'atteignais 3 semaines d'autonomie, avec 2 batteries rechargeables 2100 mAh je ne dépasse pas 15 jours)


----------



## La mouette (23 Août 2006)

Ok je vous tiens au "courant" ...:rateau: 

Stay tuned ..


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Août 2006)

r e m y a dit:
			
		

> 11 jours d'utilisation, ce n'est pas encore probant... car avec ma "d&#233;j&#224; vieille" souris Apple Bluetooth monobouton, l'indicateur de charge n'&#233;volue pas durant les 15 premiers jours, puis &#231;a descend d'un seul coup et en une seule journ&#233;e je passe de 4 barres vertes, &#224; 3 barres oranges, puis au message d'&#233;cran signalant batteries faibles, puis &#224; la perte de connexion (avec des batteries rechargeables, je ne suis jamais &#224; 5 barres, &#224; al diff&#233;rences des piles, car la tension d&#233;livr&#233;e m&#234;me &#224; pleine charge est inf&#233;rieur &#224; 1,5 V)
> 
> Cela dit, d&#232;s que tu auras &#233;puis&#233; tes piles, l'info m'int&#233;resse pour voir si l'autonomie de cette nouvelle souris bluetooth s'est am&#233;lior&#233;e par rapport &#224; la mienne (on a une utilisation aussi intensive, me semble-t-il et avec ma bluetooth, avec 2 piles j'atteignais 3 semaines d'autonomie, avec 2 batteries rechargeables 2100 mAh je ne d&#233;passe pas 15 jours)




&#199;a, c'est typique des batteries NiMH, contrairement aux piles et aux batteries NiCd, leur tension ne chute pas lin&#233;airement avec la d&#233;charge, elle reste quasi constante jusqu'&#224; ce que la charge tombe sous les 20/25%, puis d&#233;gringolade rapide ensuite. Comme les indicateurs de charge se basent sur la tension ... 

Par contre, leur capacit&#233; est &#224; la hausse. J'en ai des 2300 mA/h, et j'ai vu r&#233;cemment dans le rayon "piles" d'un supermarch&#233; des 2800 mA/h en LR6, et des 850 mA/h en LR3, ce qui correspond &#224; la meilleure capa que je n'ai jamais vu pour des LR6 en NiCd. On arr&#234;te pas le progr&#232;s.


----------



## r e m y (23 Août 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Ça, c'est typique des batteries NiMH, contrairement aux piles et aux batteries NiCd, leur tension ne chute pas linéairement avec la décharge, elle reste quasi constante jusqu'à ce que la charge tombe sous les 20/25%, puis dégringolade rapide ensuite. Comme les indicateurs de charge se basent sur la tension ...
> 
> Par contre, leur capacité est à la hausse. J'en ai des 2300 mA/h, et j'ai vu récemment dans le rayon "piles" d'un supermarché des 2800 mA/h en LR6, et des 850 mA/h en LR3, ce qui correspond à la meilleure capa que je n'ai jamais vu pour des LR6 en NiCd. On arrête pas le progrès.


 
Oui j'ai aussi des 2500 mAh sur l'APN de mon fils... mais le chargeur rapide qui charge mes 2100 mAh en 15 minutes n'accepte pas plus de 2100 mAh, et le chargeur de mon fils pour ses 2500 mAh est un  chargeur lent (24 heures de charge)

Donc pour l'instant, comme je n'ai pas envie de racheter un chargeur je reste avec mes 2100 mAh et je les recharge tous les 15 jours


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Août 2006)

r e m y a dit:
			
		

> Oui j'ai aussi des 2500 mAh sur l'APN de mon fils... mais le chargeur rapide qui charge mes 2100 mAh en 15 minutes n'accepte pas plus de 2100 mAh, et le chargeur de mon fils pour ses 2500 mAh est un  chargeur lent (24 heures de charge)
> 
> Donc pour l'instant, comme je n'ai pas envie de racheter un chargeur je reste avec mes 2100 mAh et je les recharge tous les 15 jours



:mouais: A mon avis, si tu met des 2500 mA/h dans ton chargeur rapide, il te les rechargera en 17 mn au lieu de 15. La seule chose qui change en fonction de la capacité des batteries, quand on recharge une batterie avec un chargeur à courant constant, c'est le temps de charge. Je recharge toujours mes 2000 mA/h avec mon vieux chargeur fait pour recharger des 500 mA/h en cinq heures, il me les recharge en 23 heures, c'est tout. Par ailleurs, les chargeurs rapides sont bien pratiques, mais raccourcissent, et pas anecdotiquement, la durée de vie des batteries.


----------



## chounim (24 Août 2006)

QUESTION:

En janvier, au lyc&#233;e, on aura 4 iMac 20" pouces tout neuf cote a cote. S'il sont livr&#233;s avec souris et clavier bluetooth, y'aura des souci, ou il est possible d'attribuer chaque souris a chaque poste?

(on va bien se marrer avec front raw...huhu)


----------



## La mouette (24 Août 2006)

Pas de problème.

Tu jumelles chaque souri avec son iMac.


----------



## thecrow (24 Août 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Pas de problème.
> 
> Tu jumelles chaque souri avec son iMac.




oui, puis tu fais la même chose avec ta souris sur l'autre Imac, comme ça tu casses les pieds de ton voisin 

non sérieusement, La mouette à raison et ça fonctionne très bien...


----------



## Anonyme (27 Août 2006)

Salut à tous!

Les spécifications de la mightymouse BT disent "coque tactile"

Beaucoup disent... Ils abusent de mettre ca, c'est des couillonades...
Pourtant, je me suis rendu compte que, avec deux doigts posé sur la souris, pas de clique droit!
Même si l'autre doigt est juste posé super légerement et que je clique le plus à droite possible avec l'autre, le clique droit ne focntionne pas.
Mais dès que je n'ai qu'un doigt dessus, un clik droit juste à droite de la boule fonctionne.

Faites l'expérience c'est bluffant


----------



## chounim (28 Août 2006)

Tomy(c'est bien trouvé) a dit:
			
		

> Faites l'expérience c'est bluffant



 WAAAAAAAAA CET HOMME A RAISON!!!  

C'est dingue.


----------



## La mouette (28 Août 2006)

Et oui ..&#231;a fonctionne ..

Et puis mon indicateur de charge est toujours au maximum


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Août 2006)

Ben moi, je viens de trouver la souris sans fil, et sans pile ni batterie. l'alim se fait par le tapis, lui même alimenté par l'USB (en fait la vieille tablette graphique Wacom dont mon fils ne se sert plus).


----------



## Anonyme (28 Août 2006)

indicateur de charge tjs au max pour moi aussi!


----------



## LeProf (28 Août 2006)

chounim a dit:
			
		

> QUESTION:
> 
> En janvier, au lyc&#233;e, on aura 4 iMac 20" pouces tout neuf cote a cote. S'il sont livr&#233;s avec souris et clavier bluetooth, y'aura des souci, ou il est possible d'attribuer chaque souris a chaque poste?
> 
> (on va bien se marrer avec front raw...huhu)



Moi j'aurai plut&#244;t peur qu'elles disparaissent !


----------



## Anonyme (28 Août 2006)

nico60 a dit:
			
		

> J'ai reçu ma mighty mouse Bluetooth aujourd'hui! et je peux dire bravo à Apple: commandé et 2jours après arrivée
> 
> .




cet  aprem je suis allée chez "BeMac" de mulhouse:

le vendeur (tres autain, une tete a claque)  il m'a assuré  que cette new mouse n'est pas encore dispo en france, d'ailleur elle vient tout  juste de  "sortir" en asie donc meme si je passe commande sur le site je ne l'aura pas avant 3 semaines !!!!


en fait je voulais aussi  le clavier et l' Adaptateur Bluetooth USB D-Link DBT-120 mais la non plus pas de stock dispo et " de toute façon l'adaptateur (il l'a appelé cela une clef) ne fonctionne pas bien ,la liaison est tres mauvaise , ammenez-moi  votre ordi et je vais vous mettre une carte wi-fi/Bluetooth a 79 euros "


vrai , faux pour la livraison? 
vrai , faux pour l'adaptateur ?

je commence vraiment a esiter et en plus les produits sont bien plus cher chez cet revendeur !!!:mouais: 


merci


----------



## r e m y (29 Août 2006)

L'adaptateur usb Bluetooth DLInk DBT 120 fonctionne TRES bien.

j'en ai un depuis au moins 2 ans sur mon vieil iMac G4 (qui n'a aps de possibilit&#233; de bluetooth int&#233;gr&#233, sans AUCUN souci.

Si il ne l'a pas en stock, commande le sur l'AppleStore! (49 euro, exp&#233;dition sous 24 heures)

M&#234;me chose pour la souris (indiqu&#233;e comme exp&#233;di&#233;e sous 3 &#224; 5 jours...)


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (29 Août 2006)

Tiens au fait, la nouvelle Mighty Mouse demande-t-elle un tapis de souris pour une pr&#233;cision optimale? Mon ancienne Apple Wireless &#233;tait affreusement approximative sans support adapt&#233; &#224; son capteur grossier...


----------



## La mouette (29 Août 2006)

En théorie non, puisque qu'elle a la technologie laser...
Mais en pratique j'ai un tapis , je préfère ...


----------



## Anonyme (29 Août 2006)

r e m y a dit:
			
		

> L'adaptateur usb Bluetooth...... expédiée sous 3 à 5 jours...)



merci Rémy  

je vais faire mes emplettes demain matin, la je viens de rentrer et suis trop claquée pour me lever et chercher ma cb:rateau: 

au fait, je n 'avais pas remarquée que il y avait 3 pages de messages, j'ai posté le mien et puis j'ai remarquée:rose: ...
j'ai tout lus et et je suis venue aux conclusion que le bellâtre antipathique de bamac n'a fait que me raconter des bobards  ....bref 
..... aussi nul que la fnac :mouais: 

heureusement que vous existez  


:love:


----------



## filalakena (3 Septembre 2006)

à titre d'information j'ai essayé le cordless desktop s530 de logitech pour mac
intéressant pour le prix 79  chez CLG 89 à la fnac mais avec possiblité de se faire rembourser ce que je vais faire.

suite à l'article de SVMMAc je croyais que ce serais bien
en fait seul le clavier peut passer mais touches trop petites et disposées différemment de nos clavier la seule utilité c'est les touches dédiées iphoto itunes mail ....

quant à la souris moche, pour droitier et lourde, des boutons difficiles à utiliser conclusion je rapporte le bazard à la fnac et commande une mighty sans fil à la patte.
la mighty filaire est laser ou optique seule?
pour le clavier le fil ça ne gène pas trop

pendant que je suis là sur le clavier numèrique j'ai une virgule y a t-il une possibilité pour avoir un point lors de la saisie?


----------



## Anonyme (7 Septembre 2006)

je viens de sortir clavier et souris sans fil mais je n'ai rien explorée, je le ferais plus tard (surement pas avant dimanche)  et en meme temp je lirais ici ce que je dois savoir sur ce 2 périphériques

juste une observation :

- la souris est bien moins  jolie que la filaire (la blanche et transparente)
- le clavier est  moins brillant (et la aussi je le trouve moins jolis) que le filaire et les touches , au niveau tactile, plus rêches sous mes doigts mais moins bruyantes  

voili voilà


----------



## La mouette (7 Septembre 2006)

Après un mois d'utilisation intensive ...

..indicateurs de batterie toujours au maximum ...que du bonheur cette mighty mouse bluetooth


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (7 Septembre 2006)

La mouette a dit:


> Après un mois d'utilisation intensive ...
> 
> ..indicateurs de batterie toujours au maximum ...que du bonheur cette mighty mouse bluetooth


Mais quelle bonne nouvelle!  Voil&#224; qui fait une fois de plus fr&#233;mir mon portefeuille...


----------



## r e m y (8 Septembre 2006)

La mouette a dit:


> Après un mois d'utilisation intensive ...
> 
> ..indicateurs de batterie toujours au maximum ...que du bonheur cette mighty mouse bluetooth


 
Mais voilà une nouvelle qu'elle est bonne!

Je crois que je vais me laisser tenter et, ENFIN, installer Tiger sur mon vieil iMac G4 pour gérer cette jolie souris!


----------



## fwedo (8 Septembre 2006)

command&#233;e le 6 sept &#224; 19h...recue ce midi par ups, branch&#233;e depuis 1heure...
&#224; premi&#232;re vue, elle r&#233;agit tr&#232;s bien, clic droit ss pb, boule un peu bizarre 2 minutes et puis ca y est...c'est adopt&#233;...! poid ok, look superbe. 
seul les boutons lat&#233;raux sont effectivement assez durs, mais rien de grave.
c'est rigolo de ne plus voir de "voyant rouge" sous la souris.

bref tr&#232;s content de cette MMBT...

pour l'autonomie, je vous tiens au courant...le plus tard possible j'esp&#232;re, mais les message plus haut laissent pr&#233;sager que du bon...

Fred


----------



## Pharmacos (8 Septembre 2006)

Félicitation pour ta MMBT


----------



## filalakena (8 Septembre 2006)

quelqu'un a t il essayé la Mighty BT via bootcamp car j'ai lu qu'elle ne fonctionnait pas sous windows?
merci de me confirmer ou non


----------



## Shurikn (8 Septembre 2006)

Et voilà elle est mienne depuis hier, un petit bonheur avec la détection du clic droit! Par contre pour les jeux je la trouve un poil lante à la réction, pas autant fluide que le pad tactile du macbook. 

J'ai été étonné de voir que je peux connecter plusieurs périphérique en BT en meme temps, c'est du good!

++ §hu


----------



## La mouette (8 Septembre 2006)

Mais c'est mon modo favori de Mobilemag  

F&#233;licitations pour ton achat


----------



## Shurikn (9 Septembre 2006)

Yep La Mouette, bien classe cette souris en plus de sa fonctionnalité.

Par contre savez-vous si l'on peut régler la vitesse de la molette ou si c'est lié à la vitesse de déplacement du curseur? Parce que la molette va drolement vite pour naviguer...

++ §hu


----------



## La mouette (9 Septembre 2006)

Oui dans les préférences systèmes


----------



## Shurikn (9 Septembre 2006)

Voilà ce que j'ai...






Et sous Bluetooth je n'ai rien... tout est grisé et je vois pas la charge de la batterie du coup.
Pourtant ma souris fonctionne bien.

++ §hu


----------



## Warflo (9 Septembre 2006)

Quelle version de Mac Os X a tu ?
Est-ce que tu as install&#233; le driver qui va avec la MM ?


----------



## La mouette (9 Septembre 2006)

T'as pas installé le soft sur le CD  ?


----------



## Shurikn (9 Septembre 2006)

Ben nop... elle fonctionne sans, donc je me suis meme pas posé de question... 

Vais le faire alors... hihi


Mais j'aime bien quand ça fonctionne sans rien. Après tout c'est fait par Mac, donc pourquoi un soft additif... enfin bon je me lance!

++ §hu


----------



## Shurikn (9 Septembre 2006)

Du good!!! Merci à vous deux, à présent tout marche super! Et je vois l'indicateur de la batterie!

Petite question au passage, lorsque vous éteignez votre mac, si ça vous arrive, éteignez-vous également votre mighty mouse? avec le bouton du dessous ou elle se met en veille toute seule?

Merci encore!

++ §hu


----------



## La mouette (9 Septembre 2006)

Non je la laisse comme ça, mais il semble selon certains, que cette mouse consomme plus en veille qu'en utilisation ...


----------



## sector (10 Septembre 2006)

J'ai un p'tit soucis avec ma mighty mouse wireless.

Le clic droit ne fonctionne pas.
OSX est à jour 10.4.7.
J'ai installé le driver fourni avec la souris.

Est-ce que quelqu'un a eu le même problème et surtout a-t-il réussi à le résoudre....


----------



## La mouette (10 Septembre 2006)

Tu as été dans les préf. système pour configurer ta souri ?


----------



## sector (10 Septembre 2006)

La mouette a dit:


> Tu as été dans les préf. système pour configurer ta souri ?



Oui.

D'ailleurs ce qui est bizarre, c'est que lorsque je configure le bouton gauche en secondaire et le droit en principale, ça fonctionne. J'ai les menus contextuels sur le bouton gauche.
Si je configure, le bouton gauche en principale et le droit en secondaire, ce dernier se comporte comme le bouton gauche. Donc pas de menus contextuels. En gros il ne sert à rien.

C'est quoi ce bbiinnnsssseeee!!!!


----------



## WebOliver (10 Septembre 2006)

Apr&#232;s un petit mois d'utilisation...

... les barres vertes indiquant la charge de la batterie sont toujours au maximum. Un bon point. Je n'utilise pas du tout les boutons lat&#233;raux. &#199;a n'est pas du tout ergonomique: trop difficile d'acc&#232;s et dur &#224; appuyer (je n'ai pas des grandes mains). Et comme je l'avais dit plus haut, le bouton droit, pour le clic droit, je ne l'utilise gu&#232;re. J'ai par contre tout de suite adopt&#233; la petite molette.

Satisfait donc.


----------



## La mouette (10 Septembre 2006)

Dans les pr&#233;f&#233;rences syst&#232;me..

Option bluetooth, -> r&#233;glages

Coche la case: Autoriser les appareils Bluetooth &#224; r&#233;activer l'ordinateur


----------



## Anonyme (10 Septembre 2006)

La mouette a dit:


> Dans les préférences système..
> 
> Option bluetooth, -> réglages
> 
> Coche la case: Autoriser les appareils Bluetooth à réactiver l'ordinateur





et on fait comment quand cette case est grisée ?      




merci :love:


----------



## Pharmacos (10 Septembre 2006)

Ton cadenas est il fermé ? 
ou tu n'es peut etre pas administrateur de ton propre ordinateur


----------



## Anonyme (10 Septembre 2006)

Pharmacos a dit:


> Ton cadenas est il fermé ?
> ou tu n'es peut etre pas administrateur de ton propre ordinateur





héééééé hoo!!!!!   
je suis la GRANDE patronne de mon ordi , compris  ?????   

ben , d'un coup me voilà a tripouiller les cadenas plutot que aller colorer mes cheveux blancs    


merci :love: 

ben sinon pour en revenir a la souris ......

avec la filaire j'avais pris la mauvaise habitude de ne pas  mettre mes doigts  au bout de la souris (le bas de la souris ne touche pas ma paume) et de cliquer dans son milieu

maintenant  je dois reapprendre a m'approprier cette nouvelle bestiole parce que sinon j'ai n'importe quoi : souvent j'ai dashboard sans le  demander (j'ai fait la config clik roulette dashboard ) .....je me demande si je ne dois pas changer de config


----------



## Pharmacos (10 Septembre 2006)

Princess Tatav a dit:


> héééééé hoo!!!!!
> je suis la GRANDE patronne de mon ordi , compris  ?????
> 
> ben , d'un coup me voilà a tripouiller les cadenas plutot que aller colorer mes cheveux blancs




Oui compris :rose: :rose: :rose: :rose: :rose: :rose: :rose: :rose: :rose: :rose:  

@+ :love:


----------



## La mouette (10 Septembre 2006)




----------



## Anonyme (10 Septembre 2006)

Pharmacos a dit:


> Ton cadenas est il fermé ?




apres ce message je suis partie a la recherche (pas evidente  :rose: )du " Bluetooth" 
j'ai trouvé dans applic , utilitaires ,  la maj de ce Bluetooth et ouvert le cadenas  mais j'avais quand meme  toujour la case grisée 

j'ai alors fait la maj ......des que la maj a commencée je n'avais plus le contrôle ni de la souris ni du clavier

apres quinze  bons  minutes (j'écris quinze parce que maintenant c'est le pavé numerique qui ne veux plus fonctionner :mouais: )
 la maj etait installée mais le clavier et souris toujours inactif

j'ai branché ma vieille et jolie filaire , j'ai redemarrée et là j'ai vu la fameuse case grisé qui ne l'etait plus et en plus etait  cochée


......maintenant , est que il y a bien encore une bonne âme charitable pour me dire :

- comment faire fonctionner le pavé numerique ?
- comment sauvegarder a chaque  redemarrage la case "touche auto-maintien" ?



ps un:
merci a tous :love: :love: :love: 

ps deux:
 je me demande pourquoi je me suis achetée ces trucs sans fil au lieu de me payer un nouveau pull pour cet hiver


----------



## Anonyme (10 Septembre 2006)

La mouette a dit:


>




le mien s'appelle comme moi






c'est grave docteur ? :rose:


----------



## La mouette (10 Septembre 2006)

Princess Tatav a dit:


> ps deux:
> je me demande pourquoi je me suis achetée ces trucs sans fil au lieu de me payer un nouveau pull pour cet hiver



Geek attitude


----------



## La mouette (10 Septembre 2006)

Princess Tatav a dit:


> le mien s'appelle comme moi
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Moi j'ai du enlever, c'est hors charte :love:


----------



## Warflo (10 Septembre 2006)

Princess Tatav a dit:


> - comment faire fonctionner le pavé numerique ?
> - comment sauvegarder a chaque  redemarrage la case "touche auto-maintien" ?


Pour le pavé numérique, vérifie que tu n'a pas activé déplacer la souris avec le pavé numérique dans les preferences Accés Universelle.


----------



## r e m y (10 Septembre 2006)

sector a dit:


> Oui.
> 
> D'ailleurs ce qui est bizarre, c'est que lorsque je configure le bouton gauche en secondaire et le droit en principale, ça fonctionne. J'ai les menus contextuels sur le bouton gauche.
> Si je configure, le bouton gauche en principale et le droit en secondaire, ce dernier se comporte comme le bouton gauche. Donc pas de menus contextuels. En gros il ne sert à rien.
> ...



Pour faire un clic droit il faut appuyer avec un doigt sur la droite de la souris, mais SURTOUT, ne pas laisser de doigt en appui sur la partie gauche!


----------



## Warflo (10 Septembre 2006)

Dites, est-ce que ça vaut vraiment la peine de l'acheter cette souris ?
La difference et le confot d'utilisation par rapport à la MM filiaire sont vraiment grand ?
La précision est-elle vraiment meilleur ?
Merci d'avance.


----------



## filalakena (10 Septembre 2006)

je repose ma question
quelqu'un a t il essayé la Mighty BT via bootcamp car j'ai lu qu'elle ne fonctionnait pas sous windows?
merci de me confirmer ou non


----------



## La mouette (10 Septembre 2006)

Warflo a dit:


> Dites, est-ce que ça vaut vraiment la peine de l'acheter cette souris ?
> La difference et le confot d'utilisation par rapport à la MM filiaire sont vraiment grand ?
> La précision est-elle vraiment meilleur ?
> Merci d'avance.



Oui je trouve qu'elle est très confortable à l'usage ,bien plus que la filaire. De plus l'autonomie est très bonne...


----------



## Anonyme (10 Septembre 2006)

Warflo a dit:


> Dites, est-ce que &#231;a vaut vraiment la peine de l'acheter cette souris ?
> La difference et le confot d'utilisation par rapport &#224; la MM filiaire sont vraiment grand ?
> La pr&#233;cision est-elle vraiment meilleur ?
> Merci d'avance.



ben franchement ......
tu as 2 fils en moins (si on compte le clavier aussi ) 
 un copier/coller a port&#233; d'un clic et une roulette qui grince sous le doigt 

personellement je ne sais pas si &#231;a vaut vraiment le coup avec tous le "petits" soucis que j'ai eu 
depuis l'instal des sans fils 

si il faut cela pour etre Geek alors ......soyons -le     

....mais le design est en moins


----------



## sector (10 Septembre 2006)

r e m y a dit:


> Pour faire un clic droit il faut appuyer avec un doigt sur la droite de la souris, mais SURTOUT, ne pas laisser de doigt en appui sur la partie gauche!




C'est ççççaaaaaa!!!!!!!!

Je laissais un doigt posé sur le côté gauche de la souris... du coup c'est pas très pratique... du moins ça va demander ue certain temps pour s'y habituer...

Merci à Princess Tatav qui a également donné la solution dans un autre post.


----------



## gibet_b (11 Septembre 2006)

Bon, et bien, je m'interroge... 

Je suis moyennement satisfait de ma mighty filaire : elle beaucoup trop sensible à la qualité du support sur laquelle elle est posée. Même sur un côté de mon tapis Razer ProPad, le curseur devient fou (je veux dire par là, que le curseur se barre dans coin en quatrième vitesse, sans prévenir). Sur l'autre face, ça va mieux, mais ça le fait tout de même un peu.

Du coup je ne sais pas : Mighty BT (étant donné qu'elle est lazer, il n'y a peut-être pas ce problème) ou Razer Pro 1.6 (mais elle a un fil) ? Est-ce que les possesseurs de mighty BT ont des problèmes de "curseur fou" ?


----------



## Warflo (11 Septembre 2006)

Moi sur ma filiaire je n'ai pas ce probléme* 
J'utilise un tapis de souris normal.
Est-ce que tu as réglé la vitesse de déplacement ?


----------



## gibet_b (11 Septembre 2006)

Warflo a dit:


> Moi sur ma filiaire je n'ai pas ce probléme*
> J'utilise un tapis de souris normal.
> Est-ce que tu as réglé la vitesse de déplacement ?



Oui, oui, mais cela ne vient pas de là. C'est comme quand un support brille trop...


----------



## La mouette (11 Septembre 2006)

Avec le laser tu n'as plus cette effet


----------



## alumni (15 Septembre 2006)

Moi avoir acheté mighty mouse bluetooth et mighty mouse avec fil USB, l'une pour mon portabeul, l'autre pour mon G4.
Dans les deux cas, j'avais auparavant une mouse ancien modèle gris transparent (l'une bluetooth, l'autre fil usb).
Dans les deux cas, je trouve la mighty mouse moins réactive et beeauucoup plus lente. J'ai mis le défilement au maximum et je suis encore frustée.
Mais j'adooore le bouton de défilement, quoique je le trouve là aussi un peu pâresseux... Mais non je ne suis pas stressée comme fille


----------



## jerisa (16 Septembre 2006)

Bonjour, 
j'ai reçu ma MM bluetooth hier en même temps que mon macbook. Je suis ravie.  

Par contre j'aurais aimé configurer la souris afin qu'un clic sur la mollette/bouton 3 permette d'ouvrir un lien dans un nouvel onglet sous safari. Ma souris précédente le faisait mais là je n'arrive qu'à lui faire ouvir safari.

Alors si jamais c'est possible et que quelquun peut m'indiquer la marche à suivre je suis preneuse.  

Bon week-end à tous


----------



## La mouette (17 Septembre 2006)

Je ne crois pas que tu puisses ouvrir un URL avec le bouton de la MM.

ä moins de configurer un bouton pour qu'il t'ouvre Safari, lequel aura comme page de d'accueil l'URL souhaité.


----------



## Anonyme (18 Septembre 2006)

Si c'est possible. dans les pr&#233;f systeme de la souris... 
Le bouton que tu souhaite utiliser pour ouvrir des new onglet.... tu lui mets bouton 3
Et normalement, ca fonctionne.


----------



## La mouette (18 Septembre 2006)

Et ça ouvre un lien spécifique , enregistré au préalable ?


----------



## Anonyme (18 Septembre 2006)

non mais je ne crois pas que ce soit ca qui soit demand&#233; ici.


----------



## La mouette (18 Septembre 2006)

jerisa a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Par contre j'aurais aim&#233; configurer la souris* afin qu'un clic sur la mollette/bouton 3 permette d'ouvrir un lien dans un nouvel onglet sous safari*





			
				Tomy(c'est bien trouv&#233;);3974324 a dit:
			
		

> non mais je ne crois pas que ce soit ca qui soit demand&#233; ici.



Ah bon , j'ai mal compris alors


----------



## Uli' (19 Septembre 2006)

Je viens de recevoir ma MM Bluetooth. Je l'ai configurée, mais j'ai pour le moment, quelques réserves:

- Je la trouve un peu imprécise. J'ai mis le déplcement au max, mais curieusemen, quand j'ai besoin d'aller plus lentement, je trouve le déplacement poussif.
- Et ces boutons latéraux... Je n'ai même pas l'impression qu'il sagisse de boutons! Ils sont incroyablement difficiles à enfoncer, je me demande si ça vient de ma souris. D'autres ont-ils constaté cela? :mouais:


----------



## filalakena (19 Septembre 2006)

Uli' a dit:


> Je viens de recevoir ma MM Bluetooth. Je l'ai configur&#233;e, mais j'ai pour le moment, quelques r&#233;serves:
> 
> - Je la trouve un peu impr&#233;cise. J'ai mis le d&#233;plcement au max, mais curieusemen, quand j'ai besoin d'aller plus lentement, je trouve le d&#233;placement poussif.
> - Et ces boutons lat&#233;raux... Je n'ai m&#234;me pas l'impression qu'il sagisse de boutons! Ils sont incroyablement difficiles &#224; enfoncer, je me demande si &#231;a vient de ma souris. D'autres ont-ils constat&#233; cela? :mouais:


 

j'ai la mighty filaire pour l'instant et pas de probl&#232;me 
il ne sagit pas de boutons mais de zones tactiles: sensibles &#224; la pression, c'est une habitude &#224; prendre mais faut voir aussi si ta config est ok quelle action tu veux d&#233;clencher avec...
sinon bien prendre la souris en main: index pos&#233; &#224; gauche de la molette et majeur &#224; droite et faire comme si tu cliquais.
quant &#224; la molette elle d&#233;file aussi bien en vertical qu'en horizontal.


----------



## Uli' (19 Septembre 2006)

filalakena a dit:


> j'ai la mighty filaire pour l'instant et pas de problème
> il ne sagit pas de boutons mais de zones tactiles: sensibles à la pression, c'est une habitude à prendre mais faut voir aussi si ta config est ok quelle action tu veux déclencher avec...
> sinon bien prendre la souris en main: index posé à gauche de la molette et majeur à droite et faire comme si tu cliquais.
> quant à la molette elle défile aussi bien en vertical qu'en horizontal.



En effet j'ai vu ça. Dommage qu'ils soient si peu accesibles, parce que l'idée est pas mal...

Je m'habitue à cette MM fort sympthique. La bille est une vraie réussite, très agréable à manier, et les clics s'effectuent très bien. Et puis elle est plutôt jolie...:love:


----------



## jerisa (23 Septembre 2006)

la mouette & Tomy (c'est bien trouvé) > merci beucoup pour vos réponses. Je ne sais ps comment je me suis débrouillée mais en tout cas ça marche.  
Lorsque j'ai un lien dans une pge et que je clique avec le bouton 3, la nouvelle page s'ouvre dans un nouvel onglet. 
C'est formidable. Personnellement j'aime vraiment cette souris. :love: 

Merci encore.


----------



## klemensss (24 Septembre 2006)

J'ai reçu il y a une semaine mon bo MacBook Pro que j'adore  et avec la mighty mouse sans fil, soit disant révolutionnaire. Tout le monde est ravi mais la mienne ne fonctionne pas bien. J'ai réglé la vitesse au max et pourtant elle traine et elle se bloque sans arrêt!! Quelqu'un aurait-il le mm prob?? Qu'est ce que je peux faire je suis super déçue...


----------



## klemensss (24 Septembre 2006)

Je me corrige.... Je viens de faire un test en utilisant ma souris avec un adaptateur bluetooth et non avec le bluetooth de mon macbook pro et là.......ça marche impec!!! On peut réparer les prob de bluetooth intégré??


----------



## La mouette (24 Septembre 2006)

En SAV , j'ai bien peur ...


----------



## guytoo (27 Septembre 2006)

Salut à tous, je viens de recevoir la mienne et probleme!!!
la portée du bluetooth!!
j'explique, j'ai un mac mini, branché à un plasma 42 pouces donc il me faut un peu de recul donc j'ai acheté le clavier et maintenant la souris bluetooth mais à plus de 2 mètres la communication est merdique, avez-vous une solution?
Perso je pense peut-etre à un dongle BT en mettant meme peut-etre une ralonge.
D'après vous est-ce faisable ou non, conflit entre BT interne et la clef...?
Help
Merci d'avance!


----------



## La mouette (27 Septembre 2006)

La portée thérique du Bt est de 10 mètres..effective 5..

Ton problème est assez inhabituel


----------



## [eMily.] (27 Septembre 2006)

Je fais comment pour utiliser les boutons de côté ? J'essaie de leur toucher en même temps et cliquer, mais rien ne se passe...

Quel est le truc ? :rose:


----------



## guytoo (28 Septembre 2006)

Donc j'ai fait qqs tests:
J'ai branché un dongle BtD-Link DBT-122 sur mon Macmini intel qui a déjà
en interne le Bt. Mais comme sité plus haut une portée de 3m mais à mal
le Bt interne pour que mon clavier et souris Apple Bt fonctionnent correctement.
Résultats, il faut désactiver le bt interne puis brancher le dongle pour qu'il prenne
lr relais. Premiere connexion avec le clavier impec. Puis j'essaye une connexion avec
la souris seule, là aussi, impec.
Parcontre les deux en meme temps ne fonctionne pas!!!
Seul le clavier fonctionne correctement lorsque les deux sont connectés.
Je ne comprend plus rien.
Qq'un aurait une solution avant que je me tire une balle?
Merci pour votre aide.


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (28 Septembre 2006)

[eMily.];3987351 a dit:
			
		

> Je fais comment pour utiliser les boutons de côté ? J'essaie de leur toucher en même temps et cliquer, mais rien ne se passe...
> 
> Quel est le truc ? :rose:


_Touche les_ avec plus de conviction


----------



## Moonwalker (28 Septembre 2006)

Oui, il faut appuyer franchement avec le pousse.
Et cela ne fonctionne que si la souri est posée sur le tapi.

C'moon.


----------



## La mouette (28 Septembre 2006)

Voilà, j'ai perdu une barre dans l'état de charge de la batterie ...


----------



## fredintosh (28 Septembre 2006)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Oui, il faut appuyer franchement avec le pousse.
> Et cela ne fonctionne que si la souri est posée sur le tapi.
> 
> C'moon.



Il faut peut-être surtout regarder les réglages de la souris dans les préférences système, pour s'assurer que les boutons sont activés.


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (28 Septembre 2006)

fredintosh a dit:


> Il faut peut-être surtout regarder les réglages de la souris dans les préférences système, pour s'assurer que les boutons sont activés.


ah ouais ça aussi, de fait, c'est pas con :bebe:


----------



## [eMily.] (29 Septembre 2006)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Oui, il faut appuyer franchement avec le pousse.
> Et cela ne fonctionne que si la souri est posée sur le tapi.
> 
> C'moon.



oh c'est bien vrai !


----------



## guytoo (29 Septembre 2006)

et pour moi personne n'a de réponses?


----------



## filalakena (29 Septembre 2006)

guytoo a dit:


> et pour moi personne n'a de réponses?


 

si le but c'est d'avoir une télécommande, prend la remote controle de chez ATI qui est radio donc a une plus grande portée et n'est pas bloquée par les obstacles.
sinon pas d'avis sur le BT n'ayant pas encore de periph en bt.
est-ce l'orientation de la souris par rapport au récepteur du mac mini(obstacle....) ou un problème de config?


----------



## canadien (29 Septembre 2006)

Alors moi j'ai reçu ma MM sans fil aujourd'hui et elle marche super bien sauf que :
au bout de 2 minutes d'utilisation le bouton secondaire (le clic droit) ne marche plus. Il devient un simple bouton principal (clic gauche). J'essaye d'inverser les boutons (bouton principal a droite et secondaire a gauche) mais toujours rien. Je redémarre mon MAC et rien de plus . Je redémarre ma MM et la miracle ça marche ... mais pour 2 minute ! Et les autres fonctions marche super.
C'est grave docteur? Ca sent le SAV non?
:mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (29 Septembre 2006)

La mouette a dit:


> Voilà, j'ai perdu une barre dans l'état de charge de la batterie ...



 a bout de 3 semaine moi j'ai toutes les barres pour la souris , par contre j'en ai perdu 2 pour le clavier :hein:  


sinon , la souris parfois ne fais que a sa tete , le clic droit ne veut plus marcher (surtout pour  un copier/coller) mais je ne redemarre pas, je saisis avec le clavier ce que je veux faire et apres la coquette se remet a m'obeir   

elle est donc capricieuse mais heuresement pas trop souvent


----------



## pukeko (29 Septembre 2006)

[eMily.];3988924 a dit:
			
		

> oh c'est bien vrai !



Et pour ouvrir une application? Est on obligé de cliquer droit et sélectionner ouvrir? Parce que double clique gauche, ça marche pas!


----------



## Warflo (30 Septembre 2006)

Tu as réglé la vitesse du double-clique dans les préférences systéme?
Vérifie qu'elle n'est pas trop rapide


----------



## La mouette (30 Septembre 2006)

Princess Tatav a dit:


> a bout de 3 semaine moi j'ai toutes les barres pour la souris , par contre j'en ai perdu 2 pour le clavier :hein:
> 
> 
> sinon , la souris parfois ne fais que a sa tete , le clic droit ne veut plus marcher (surtout pour  un copier/coller) mais je ne redemarre pas, je saisis avec le clavier ce que je veux faire et apres la coquette se remet a m'obeir
> ...



Oui moi aussi par moment elle perds la tête. Ne veut plus fonctionner.
ça ne due jamais longtemps, mais elle a son caractère la coquine.


----------



## pukeko (30 Septembre 2006)

Warflo a dit:


> Tu as réglé la vitesse du double-clique dans les préférences systéme?
> Vérifie qu'elle n'est pas trop rapide



Ah ouaiiis...ça change tout! Merci


----------



## filalakena (7 Octobre 2006)

j'avais essay&#233; le clavier souris sans fil de logitech pour mac, mais j'ai pas aim&#233; l'ergonomie de la souris m&#234;me si le clavier avait des raccoucis il n'avait pas les touches du mac,
comme je l'avais achet&#233; &#224; la Fnac ils m'ont fait un avoir.
Je commande donc la mighty wireless.

un mois apr&#233;s toujours pas de souris.:sleep: :mouais: 

le vendeur &#224; qui je parle du store me dit de voir avec l'apple store si c'est plus rapide puis en fonction des d&#233;lais de d&#233;commander.
je commande sur l'apple store *48 h apr&#233;s je l'ai* ...
la fnac m'a donc rembours&#233; mon avoir.
je me demande si &#231;a n'est pas fait expr&#233;s pour d&#233;courager les acheteurs.
cela se produit-il aussi pour l'achat d'ordinateurs estampill&#233;s la pomme histoire de ne pas vraiment jouer le jeu?  

Concernant la mighty rien &#224; dire j'avais la filaire et c'est bien plus confortable.
config et installation sans probl&#232;me,
Concernant l'utilisation les tapis en mousse la ralentissent et donnent une impression de lourdeur m&#234;me avec une seule pile.
Donc utilisation directe sur le bureau et l&#224; pas de probl&#232;me elle est super rapide et pr&#233;cise.

et elle fonctionne sous bootcamp (en mode basique) contrairement &#224; un commentaire de presse.

les boutons lat&#233;raux sont un peu durs &#224; utiliser mais on s'y fait et avec le temps ils devaient &#234;tre plus souples.


----------



## jgar (28 Octobre 2006)

Est-ce que quelqu'un utilise cette souris sous Windows avec Bootcamp ?


----------



## Lepeer (28 Octobre 2006)

Oui, moi.
Clic gauche et droit et scroll vertical.


----------



## jgar (28 Octobre 2006)

Lepeer a dit:


> Oui, moi.
> Clic gauche et droit et scroll vertical.



OK, merci, c'est rassurant. Dans la description il n'était précisé que Mac, et l'article du labo de Macgeneration indiquait qu'ils n'avaient pas réussi à la faire fonctionner sous Windows via Bootcamp sur un Macbook...


----------



## jolicrasseux (29 Octobre 2006)

jphg a dit:


> ouais*et elle serait pas un poil lourde aussi ? (déjà que la Bt normale)



Complètement d'accord. La bluetooth avait souvent besoin de piles neuves et le poids est un poil.....
Ai repris la vieille à ficelle et m'en porte mieux. 
Chauvin pour Mac, OK mais pas tout. Mon toubib m'avait conseillé de ménager mes lombaires.S'il vous plait, Mr Apple, faites des "petites" souris.


----------



## greggorynque (23 Mars 2007)

Info ! !

j'ai egalement la MM BT, et meme si je l'aime bien (confort et surtou tcette boulette parfaite qui me fait hair les molettes clasiques...) je trouve les precision etrange, malgré la vitesse max elle est assez lente, et pour les petits deplacements tres peu sensible, ce qui est assez emmerdant, mais je viens de voir ca

*avec iMousefix pour désactiver l'acceleration osx (qui est impeccable avec la filaire mais avec la bluetooth je la trouve mauvaise) et SteerMouse (avec les bons réglages (vitesse/acceleration gradués séparement)), elle est devenue très agréable, précise et rapide sur le imacC2D (rien à voir avec le pilote d'origine)
*
dans les commentaires de la souris, je teste ce soir et je vous dis


----------



## desertea (23 Mars 2007)

Depuis que j'ai ma Razer Pro, c'est autre chose !!!


----------



## greggorynque (25 Mars 2007)

oui mais rien ne remplacera la boule faisant molette 

PAr contre ma souris microsoft intellipoint est une summum de confort et de precion


----------



## Bibabelou (29 Mars 2007)

ben moi je viens d'acquérir ma mighty mouse bluetooth et j'en suis bien content
j'ai du mal à me faire à la mini molette, c'est bizarre mais alors quelle précision! quelle bonne prise en main (j'ai de grandes mains)
je me doute qu'elle ne me fera pas un an au rythme où je vais l'utiliser mais bon...
dommage qu'elle ne soit pas noire comme mon macbook...


----------



## apenspel (29 Mars 2007)

Arr&#234;tez de dire qu'elle est bien pour venir vous en plaindre 1 mois plus tard !
Plaignez-vous seulement et peut-&#234;tre qu'Apple fera un jour quelque chose.


----------



## greggorynque (8 Avril 2007)

Lool qu'est ce que je me suis maré en lisant ton Post....

Si la MM BT est vraiment echangeable quand la molette coince, c'est super au contraire, une souris neuve toutes les 3 semaines...

question precision par contre je suis pas ravi, meme si il existe des softs que j'ai essayé levant le prebleme, ce sobt des shareware et je preferais franchement en natif une pecision de bonne qualité, ma souris microsoft fait mieux....

Du coup pour juste internet a la maison je sors meme plus la souris, je reste au trackpad c'est dommage....


----------



## bonisalive (10 Avril 2007)

Bonjour,
Je viens de me faire un clavier et souris bt à pépins et la question fatidique (à laquelle je n'ai pas trouvé réponse dans ce topis donc, je pose) : on éteind le tout quand on éteind le mac ou on laisse tourner en permanence?  Quid de l'autonomie dans ce cas?
Bonne soirée


----------



## La mouette (11 Avril 2007)

Ce que j'ai pu lire, est que la MM bluetooth, consomme plus en veille, donc il faudrait l'éteindre. Personnellement je la laisse allumée, je n'ai pas de feed back de l'autonomie souri arrêtée. D'autres avis ..?


----------



## Bassman (11 Avril 2007)

greggorynque a dit:


> oui mais rien ne remplacera la boule faisant molette
> 
> PAr contre ma souris microsoft intellipoint est une summum de confort et de precion



Kof kof.

Niveau précision, rien n'égale encore actuellement les souris Razer (notamment la CopperHead et surtout la DeathAdder), et pourtant j'en ai usé des mulots en tout genre. La MM est je voudrais vexer personne mais ça reste vrai Ridicule à côté.

Ce sont des souris faites pour jouer à l'origine, mais pour bosser, c'est un panard d'enfer.

Pour le même prix que la MM, je prend une razer sans hésiter.


----------



## silvio (11 Avril 2007)

[MGZ] Bassman;4232483 a dit:
			
		

> Kof kof.
> 
> Niveau précision, rien n'égale encore actuellement les souris Razer (notamment la CopperHead et surtout la DeathAdder), et pourtant j'en ai usé des mulots en tout genre. La MM est je voudrais vexer personne mais ça reste vrai Ridicule à côté.
> 
> ...



Darn .. on vient de m'en offrir une ... qui plus est sans avoir vérifié si j'étais équipé du module BT ... 
donc je me retrouve à devoir acheté un d-link DBT-120 en plus ... et pis j'apprends quelle est pas précise ? déjà je suis mauvais à WoW avec la souris de base : ça va donner quoi avec la nouvelle MM ? :mouais:


----------



## melina (2 Juin 2007)

aaaaaarrrrgh je sais que certains s'en sont déjà plaint au dessus mais dans un accès de fureur je me laisse aller aussi.


d'accord pour nettoyer toutes les semaines la molette mad mais sur ma mightmouse wireless le clic droit c'est vraiment une fois sur trente grrrrrrr
nooon j'appuie pas sur la partie gauche en même temps comme ça a été supposé plus haut...
grrr c'est très énervant


----------



## blafoot (2 Juin 2007)

moi je l'ai depuis 4 , 5 mois et je la trouve extra


----------



## Bibabelou (2 Juin 2007)

blafoot a dit:


> moi je l'ai depuis 4 , 5 mois et je la trouve extra



ben pareil pour moi, j'ai toujours pas franchement de raisons de m'en plaindre...
oui ça coince parfois mais bon je vais piquer une crise pour quelques econdes à la fratter dans tous les sens...
je la trouve agréable, précise et apple quoi!!!


----------



## melina (2 Juin 2007)

certes, certes. mais &#224; vrai dire quand j'ai choisi ma mighty mouse c'etait aussi et surtout pour le clic droit, en fait, je me rends compte qu'il faut que j'appuie deux trois fois avec grande force sur une zone de genre 3 millim&#232;tres carr&#233;s (en dehors de cette zone n y comptons pas). alors faire du ctrl+clik avec une mightymouse ca m'enerveee.

grr. faudrait que je retrouve ma garantie...


----------



## silvio (2 Juin 2007)

melina a dit:


> certes, certes. mais à vrai dire quand j'ai choisi ma mighty mouse c'etait aussi et surtout pour le clic droit, en fait, je me rends compte qu'il faut que j'appuie deux trois fois avec grande force sur une zone de genre 3 millimètres carrés (en dehors de cette zone n y comptons pas). alors faire du ctrl+clik avec une mightymouse ca m'enerveee.
> 
> grr. faudrait que je retrouve ma garantie...


Pareil : certains jours sans raison apparente, je dois cliquer comme un ouf sur le bouton droit 10 fois, 12 fois ...   
A WoW, c'est géant :mouais: 
En fait, je garde la souris filaire, et quand ça me gave, je change ...
Vu le prix, on frise l'arnaque


----------



## Moonwalker (2 Juin 2007)

Chez moi cela ne coince jamais. Il ne faut pas laisser reposer un doigt sur la partie dédiée au bouton gauche lorsque l'on veut utiliser le bouton droit.

Maintenant, je ne joue pas à WOW et donc ne sait si c'est là le problème.


----------

